# My Mexipedium



## phrag guy (Jun 1, 2012)

Has 11 spikes ,most with 2 branches and main shoot,one has 3 branches with main shoot, with a couple more spikes getting ready to emerge. Very happy this year, Also had spikes at Christmas.
Not the best picture,had trouble trying to get everythingin focus.


----------



## physiognomy (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! I can see why you are happy. Congrat's on your very well grown plant and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## bcostello (Jun 1, 2012)

Now THAT'S what I call a specimen plant.
hoo-wee musky!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 1, 2012)

That's a jaw dropping sight! great plant and great growing Russell!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2012)

You have a jungle in a pot! Very impressive :clap:


----------



## Jaljala (Jun 1, 2012)

Now you are KILLING ME !!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2012)

Now that's the way to grow it Russel!!!!

I'd show it for a cultural award.


----------



## fbrem (Jun 1, 2012)

awesome job growing that one.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2012)

Fantastically impressive!!! :clap:


----------



## Dido (Jun 2, 2012)

Impressive


----------



## Carper (Jun 2, 2012)

That's one big specimen plant. How long has it took to grow this large and what are your cultural conditions/feeds. It's definitely award quality and would'nt hesitate to put it forward. You don't see this kind of plant that big everyday!!

Great growing!:clap::clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bought it in 2007 as a single growth plant,just water and feed it regular,lots of light,sits with the rest of my phrags,mist it every couple days when misting seedlings.
Thanks for the great comments everyone




Carper said:


> That's one big specimen plant. How long has it took to grow this large and what are your cultural conditions/feeds. It's definitely award quality and would'nt hesitate to put it forward. You don't see this kind of plant that big everyday!!
> 
> Great growing!:clap::clap:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2012)

phrag guy said:


> Bought it in 2007 as a single growth plant,just water and feed it regular,lots of light,sits with the rest of my phrags,mist it every couple days when misting seedlings.
> Thanks for the great comments everyone



And what is the water chemistry like of your regular irrigation water?


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 2, 2012)

I use R.O. water with the M.S.U. formula every second watering,they are is bark, charcoal,perlite mix probally equal parts I may have also sprikled oster shell on the top.




Rick said:


> And what is the water chemistry like of your regular irrigation water?


----------



## Gilda (Jun 2, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> Fantastically impressive!!! :clap:



Ditto !!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2012)

Pretty darn good!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 3, 2012)

Impressive Russel, Makes me want to purchase a piece. What is your pot like and do you repot it?


----------



## John M (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy crap Russell! I bought a double growth plant in 2008 and now, it's a single growth plant! I humbly bow down to you....oh, great Mexipedium growing God!


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2012)

phrag guy said:


> I use R.O. water with the M.S.U. formula every second watering,they are is bark, charcoal,perlite mix probally equal parts I may have also sprikled oster shell on the top.



Ok. Keep your eyes open.

That's what mine did too. Mine jumped in just a few years to a monster plant too, but started to decline and have problems after a big blooming a couple of years ago. Keep the calcium supplementation up and you might consider blending some tap water into your irrigation water.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 3, 2012)

It is a beautiful plant!!! Any chance of a picture from the top?


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2012)

Fabulous! Reminds me of Marilyn's mother plant!


----------



## Clark (Jun 3, 2012)

Drool worthy.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2012)

(!)


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 4, 2012)

Try in the next day just have to change lenes



Ruth said:


> It is a beautiful plant!!! Any chance of a picture from the top?


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 5, 2012)

GOD, that is makes me kill!!!!! What on Earth do you do with your mexi??? Mine has one growth, stable with good roots and produced only one new growth within 2 years....Growing mix and other circumstances are similar as you mentioned...


----------



## Gcroz (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow!!!! :clap:


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 15, 2012)

Fantastic! The best I have seen!


----------



## paphreek (Jul 15, 2012)

How did I miss this one? Amazing plant!:clap:


----------



## Paul Mc (Jul 15, 2012)

OMG! That's amazing!


----------



## JPMC (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful and VERY well-grown. I hope that mine can look as impressive in a decade or two.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2012)

JPMC said:


> Beautiful and VERY well-grown. I hope that mine can look as impressive in a decade or two.



You're a good grower. I've seen these guys go from a 4" pot to a12" pot in just a few years. So you shouldn't have to wait that long.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 19, 2012)

Pretty darn cool. You've got the Mexi touch!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 19, 2012)

Wonderful! Great culture. 

Chuck


----------



## eaborne (Jul 26, 2012)

Very well grown!


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 14, 2013)

Amazing!!


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry... But I hate you a little bit :clap:


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 29, 2013)

Is it standing in water at all time? Or how often do you water it?


----------



## Denverpaphman (Oct 13, 2013)

Gah, my plant and I have some catching up to do. This is amazing! Tell me about your growing conditions, please


----------

